
Instead of Dropping Bombs, Can Drones Locate Unexploded Ones? - spectruman
http://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-talk/robotics/aerial-robots/instead-of-dropping-bombs-can-drones-locate-unexploded-ones/#.VQcdA_Dy23k.hackernews
======
porpoisemonkey
I realize it's pedantic, but the title is actually inaccurate. The vehicle(s)
in questions aren't actually "drones"; the term drone implies fully autonomous
use. The accurate term is "Unmanned Aerial Vehicle" (UAV) or "Remote Piloted
Vehicle" (RPV).

This is also not exactly new technology. The United States military has been
using Synthetic Aperature Radar (SAR) in small UAVs (hand-launched) to perform
similar tasks identifying IEDs for at least the last year.

[http://defensesystems.com/articles/2014/09/02/army-
synthetic...](http://defensesystems.com/articles/2014/09/02/army-synthetic-
aperture-radar-small-uavs.aspx)

[http://www.afmc.af.mil/news/story_print.asp?id=123422434](http://www.afmc.af.mil/news/story_print.asp?id=123422434)

